# Kingsley Pedals



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

So tomorrow I'm going to order a Kingsley pedal for over drive and I'm not sure which way to go. Probably no on can really advise me but I'll lay out the options I'm looking at and see what feedback I get.
Trying to keep this as cheap as possible but my needs seem to be other wise.

My Needs:
2 channels of over drive with 3 band eq. One channel does edge of break up and the other higher gain.

Option #1: Jester and a Minstrel. Although the boost isn't that important its probably handy have. This way I get a boost and 2 overdrive channels to meet my needs. Most expensive option. I may have to order the Jester for now and wait a bit on the minstrel. I do have a big tone brewery mosfet overdrive/boost that I could use for now for the edge of breakup stuff. It would get me by till I could afford to add the minstrel.

Option #2: 2 minstrels. One for edge of breakup other for higher gain. Cheaper than option #1.

Option #3. A Jouster. 2 over drive channels no boost (boost not too much of a concern) but no eq. I've only ever had a Jester (the older bigger one) and it was perfect for me so not too sure how much the Jouster differs. Without eq I won't be able to tweek it to sound like the Jester I had. Though cheapest option.

So far I'm leaning to option #1 and waiting for a couple months on the Minstrel. Although I do have BTMB mosfet overdrive boost I want to replace it with the kingsley pedals. When I had it side by side with the jester I previously owned it really made the pedal sound like a toy. Having said that the big tone brewery pedal is pretty good and it won't be so bad using it for a couple more months for the edge of breakup.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi Terry. As you probably remember, you were kind enough to sell me your Jester.

It honestly is a very versatile and useful pedal, with many tonal variations. The only drawbacks are the size, and the special power supply. It can make any amp, a better amp with its tonestack, and the boost is the most versatile pedal that I have ever used as a boost pedal.

I was going to sell off my Rockett pedals (Chicken Soup, Blue Note, and Flex Drive), to rebuild the GAS fund. I just can't part with them. They also offer something in a unique way and have found a place on my dirt flavor board. The board has my old '80's pedals in the top row, (complete with no bypass and all the associated noise of that time period). The Rocket pedals are on the bottom row. I have A/B switches before and after both rows to define the flavors.

The Jester is mounted, centered, on its' own board, where I can add a pedal to each side of it whenever I am after simplicity. It even makes a Blues Jr., an awesome amp. It also acts as a tonestack for my 1946 Sound Craft, single knob dual 6V6 amp. I guess the best way to describe it is that it "tubes up" an amp to a new level, because it essentially is the tonestack of a Kingsley amp.

I almost considered contacting you, to see if you wanted your old Jester back. I am certain you would prefer the new smaller V2 footprint model. That is what I would consider some time in the future, as well. Damn, that pedal is not only BIG in size, it is also Big sound.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Tone Chaser said:


> Hi Terry. As you probably remember, you were kind enough to sell me your Jester.
> 
> It honestly is a very versatile and useful pedal, with many tonal variations. The only drawbacks are the size, and the special power supply. It can make any amp, a better amp with its tonestack, and the boost is the most versatile pedal that I have ever used as a boost pedal.
> 
> ...



The Jester was the best OD pedal I've ever used. And I've used many over the years. I will be ordering the new smaller version. I've decided that for a second channel for the edge of breakup that I require I'm going to also order the Kingsley Page. Its a tube boost that at most when fully dimed gives an edge of breakup.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Just ordered the Jester and the Page. He's back logged for 2 weeks so a bit of a wait.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm sure it is worth the wait and you will be happy. You have good taste when it comes to guitars and related items.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Woohoo Simon sent me an email today that he has shipped my Jester and page. A little quicker than he said. 
With shipping 2 pedals $916. Ooouucchh.


----------



## jayjacque (Sep 2, 2012)

How do you like them?(I assume you got them by now) I used to have a Minstrel. Now have a Jester v2 that I put a NOS tube in . It's pretty heavenly.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

jayjacque said:


> How do you like them?(I assume you got them by now) I used to have a Minstrel. Now have a Jester v2 that I put a NOS tube in . It's pretty heavenly.



I had the older version of the Jester. This new one is pretty much the same maybe a bit smoother. The Jester wrecked me for other OD's. Pretty much like having tube amp overdrive. The page is just what I thought it would be. Use it for slight breakup. Very transparent.


----------

